

It's yer data – how Google secured its future, and everyone else's - passive
http://alecmunro.blogspot.com/2014/08/its-yer-data-how-google-secured-its.html?m=1

======
passive
Something I've been thinking about for a while. Probably could have used more
polish, but I would rather get it out there for comment (even those lambasting
nee.)

